
Fish Shell- the missing config - malyw
https://blog.gospodarets.com/fish-shell-the-missing-config/
======
dr_win
Switching to fish was one my new-years' resolutions. I've done it already and
now I'm a happy camper. It wasn't that hard to convert my old rusty bash
exports/aliases/helpers collected over last 5+ years, one or two afternoons
after all.

